# Help



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

I have randomly shown up on this forum a few times. I'm really looking for help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are hypo.

When they dose you how much are you taking?


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently I just increased to 38 mcg of levo. Been about a week. I am incredibly sensitive to the meds.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you can barely handle levo on its own, do NOT try taking levo and Armour together. Those are not recommended to be taken together at all.

I typically have an adjustment period when changing doses. It usually subsides in a week to 10 days but it's not fun to live with while my body is adjusting.


----------

